# How can I upgrade from FreeBSD 8.0 to FreeBSD 8.1?



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE
```
pkg_arr -r can't download from mirror.

echo $PACKAGEROOT doesn't display anything.

I don't want to upgrade from ports compiling every packages as i don't have disk space and time.
I want to download freebsd8.1 packages from mirror and install it.

Can anyone post complete command to do this or any specific link?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

Freebsd-update only updates the base OS, it does NOT touch ports.

Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest (or packages-8-stable, also change i386 to amd64 if needed).

Then you can use pkg_add -r to download and install the correct packages.


----------



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Freebsd-update only updates the base OS, it does NOT touch ports.
> 
> Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest (or packages-8-stable, also change i386 to amd64 if needed).
> 
> Then you can use pkg_add -r to download and install the correct packages.


Which file would i edit to add 
PACKAGESITE = ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest


----------



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Freebsd-update only updates the base OS, it does NOT touch ports.
> 
> Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest (or packages-8-stable, also change i386 to amd64 if needed).
> 
> Then you can use pkg_add -r to download and install the correct packages.


Do you mean this would update only the base ?

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Do you mean this would update only the base ?
> 
> ```
> freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.1-RELEASE
> ```



Yes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2010)

cola said:
			
		

> Which file would i edit to add
> PACKAGESITE = ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest



Your ~/.cshrc would be a nice place.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2010)

Wrong forum again. Is this about the base system or ports, poeple? Make up your mind.


----------



## cola (Dec 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your ~/.cshrc would be a nice place.


I do not use csh.
It's bash.

Then what to do?


----------



## cola (Dec 5, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Wrong forum again. Is this about the base system or ports, poeple? Make up your mind.


Upgrading the base only not other packages.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 5, 2010)

*It's so my non-existant baby elephant doesn't get tired cleaning my fictional Prius*



			
				cola said:
			
		

> I do not use csh.
> It's bash.
> 
> Then what to do?



I'm curious as to why you're using bash when you don't know how to use bash.  That said, try editing your ~/.profile (I think.  I never remember which is for login shells & which is for interactive, non-login shells.  But I don't use bash, just like I don't have Toyota Prius*), & keep well in mind that bash and other sh(1)-derived monstrosities generally require you to "export".

*nor do I have a baby elephant to help me clean the Prius I don't have


----------



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> I'm curious as to why you're using bash when you don't know how to use bash.  That said, try editing your ~/.profile (I think.  I never remember which is for login shells & which is for interactive, non-login shells.  But I don't use bash, just like I don't have Toyota Prius*), & keep well in mind that bash and other sh(1)-derived monstrosities generally require you to "export".
> 
> *nor do I have a baby elephant to help me clean the Prius I don't have


I know how to use bash.
The configuration file is sometimes ~/.bashrc ,~/.bash_profile.
It depends on system.
I just wanted to be sure which file to configure.


----------



## cola (Dec 6, 2010)

Is that correct?

```
echo "PACKAGESITE = ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/po...release/Latest" >> ~/.profile
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 6, 2010)

1) no spaces
2) export the variable


----------



## SirDice (Dec 6, 2010)

As a side note, don't change root's shell. Especially not to a shell that's not in the base.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

is it worth upgrading? what is new in 8.1 -- I guess I need to read


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 8, 2010)

I use 8.1 and I have none problem. Work just fine 
New things on 8.1-RELEASE: http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.1R/relnotes.html


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 8, 2010)

I upgraded one today...no issues (other than tweaking named.conf)...
but KDE is still the old one...I guess it does not automatically update any packages. 
so I need to manually update KDE to 4.4.3 I guess. 
sendmail is now 8.14.4 and bind seems to be different but both working now.


----------



## beesatmsu (Dec 9, 2010)

I forgot the gmirror issue during upgrade...it wont boot...had to fix the fstab file. 

```
mount -u /
mount -a
```

did not work...luckily even though "vi, more" wont work, "cp" worked and I had one fstab.original (no mirror defined) and copied that into fstab.

that fstab referrs AD8, and I had to plug into 4 different sata ports to get it right (10, 4, 6, 8 --do not know how they numbered the ports, but i made a map...

next time (there wont be a next time for me, I will just gmirror it so I do not need to upgrade all my drives) I need either start gmirror before rebooting, or change fstab file. 

one thing good about gmirrored fstab: it wont care which sata port you plug in...it always works since it refers a gm0 drive, not a physical sata port.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 10, 2010)

beesatmsu said:
			
		

> I forgot the gmirror issue during upgrade...it wont boot...had to fix the fstab file.
> 
> ```
> mount -u /
> ...



Keep in mind that you have access (usually) to /rescue/ which has vi, tail, tee, dd and all that.  Something like `# export PATH=/rescue:$PATH` should suffice.  Otherwise just call them with their absolute path names.


----------

